# Bio Media- what do you use



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

There are so many different types.
Are there pros/cons for certain ones? What is everyone using?
I have some ceramic type on some smaller tanks and its breaking down. Clouded the tank with tiny particulars when I restarted the filer after a water change last night.Needs to be replaced. 
I'm seeing bio balls, ceramic rings, pot scrubbers , plastic balls people are using. Need to pick up some For 3 aquar clear HOB filters and for a new sump system. ANy suggestions?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

In my canister filters I am using Seachem Pond Matrix for the bio media and in my AC 110's I add nothing since they are on the same tanks.

Any sponge or foam media in your filters will also harbor good bacteria so don't forget about that.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Are you sure the Bio material is breaking down? It could be just "mum/junk" that is washed out during cleaning, which is normal.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

The substrate and/or rock work in your tank is the best bio-media. The sponge/foam pads in your filters work great also.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the sintered glass balls or pellets, but nylon pot scrubbers work too.

That would be in addition to coarse and fine sponges and a fine filter pad.


----------



## epicseller2012 (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not sure what is is. It looks white fine and grainy, but lighter than sand. Its happen the last couple water changes. its not there when the tank is being filled, only comes when the filler turns back on. Must be getting sucked up in the sponge and re enetering the same way. figures maybe it was just the break down on old bio media. How often should bio media be replaced? I saw one site says it swaps one of three trays with new bio media every 6 weeks


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I use Seachem Matrix in all my canisters.
I would never change the media, it should last forever.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I have been slowly switching from Matrix to Biohome Ultimate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If I had some unknown something that was white, fine and grainy I would slowly swap it out for something else.

Could it be crushed coral? That does dissolve over time. Like 10 years for example.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I use a slew of stuff - ranging from Bioballs, to Fluval ceramic, to Eheim stuff, to other things I can't recall. Been at this for 30+ years, and have acquired a lot of stuff in that time, and as pointed out above bio media does not have a expiration.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

my 2 cents based on experience and research.

--bio balls are outdated. they take up a lot of room for the amount of surface area they provide.

-- I like my seachem matrix. it has the possibility of removing nitrates.. does it? the jury is out. 
- lava rock works very well and is cheap as dirt.. it can trap dirt however...but my media is down steam of mechanical filtration so not an issue. 
- ceramic rings are good as well. they are cheap, easy to clean, and seem to always come in a bag. 
-- seachem purigen is a fantastic product. it absorbs organics before being turned into nitrates and acts as a water polisher. As a bonus, it can be recharged by bleaching it. I always think of it as cheap insurance. 
-- the biohome seems to get great reviews I have never used it. 
-- my favorite media by far is k1 in a fluidized bed. self cleaning, promotes vigorous bacteria through slouching and it's just plain cool. downside.. you need a sump.

At the end of the day.. I do not think it matters all that much. I used to obsess and research it day and night but at this point, I throw whatever I have laying around.

I just set up a 75 gallon for a jaguar and the filter has lava rock, ceramic rings, and a smattering of matrix.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

I use Fluval BioMax. It's expensive stuff, but it really is super-porous - I saw a nice video on YouTube where someone was comparing it to other ceramic rings, and the test was to place the corner of a ring into some coffee to see how much gets absorbed and how quickly it does it. Some of the cheap stuff almost seemed to soak up nothing, but when the Fluval BioMax ring was dipped into the coffee, the whole thing quickly went brown as it soaked up the coffee.

That showed me how porous it is, and therefore how much bacteria it can host.

Eheim Substrat (sintered glass) is also expensive, but excellent stuff.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

The expensive Matrix is exctly the same as what I use, but at a much lower price :wink: 
http://www.lava.gr/en/whoweare/faciliti ... ice-Giali/
Use a microscope to confirm.


----------

